# marquee



## Matrixx (23. März 2001)

Hoi,

wie kann ich bei <marquee>bla bla</marquee> den text an einer bstimmten stelle stoppen, wenn überhaupt, geplant ist:

den text von rechts nach links durchlaufen zu lassen und am linken ende der seite zu stoppen, aber wie geht das?
oder geht das (nur) mit java?

bitte um hilfe,bis dann man liest sich!


----------



## Montz (24. März 2001)

*also*

ich finde lauftexte nicht so schön, ästethisch und schön! aber bitte:

<MARQUEE direction="" scrollamount="" scrolldelay="" behaviour="alternate" bgcolor="">Text</MARQUEE>

<!--mit direction="" legst du die laufrichtung fest (Standardmäßig kommt der text von rechts nach links
Mit behaviour="alternate" wechselt der text zwischen linkem und rechtem rand hin und her-. Mit scrollamount legst die pixel fest zwischen den einzelschritten. Mit scrolldelay den schrittabstand in pixel!

meinst das???


besser finde ich jecoch diese javascript dinger dada für news zb!!!

montz


----------



## Klon (24. März 2001)

AFAIK gibtes das net, das der dann stehen bleibt, das würde ich mit nem kleinen JavaScript machen der dann nen DIV über den Bildschirm "moven" lässt, sowas könnte man ja mit ner einfachen FOR schleife steuern


----------



## Matrixx (25. März 2001)

*und wie?*

Hoi,

es wäre zwar auch ne möglichkeit das mit nem javascrip zu machen, aber wie sieht das ding dann aus und wo kommt es hin?

ich verstehe zwar die grundlagen von html aber nix von java


----------



## Klon (25. März 2001)

Puh, ehm ich hätte wirklich lust drauf mal wieder nen nützliches JScript zu produzieren, aber ich steck noch inner Klausurphase.

Wenn ich wieder richtig Zeit hab, so Mitte der Woche mach ich dir das ok?

pk


----------



## Matrixx (25. März 2001)

thx.

Ich bin schon lange auf der suche nach einem neuen navigationsmenü ( http://alles-clery.de ), hab aber bisher noch nicht das richtige gefunden.

mitte nächster woche? 
also ich hab zeit!

nochmal THX, man liest sich!


----------



## Klon (1. April 2001)

So ehm ich habe das ganze mal hier geuped:
http://www.datacortex.org/text.html

Ist ziemlich umfangreich das Script, hab ich mir von DynamicDrive geholt und dann mal ein bischen dem Marquee ähnlich gemacht.

Der Text lässt sich nun von Links und Rechts reinlaufen und bleibt stehen wenn er komplett zusehen ist.

Die Richtung gibst du an indem du bei dem <p>-Tag unten mydynamicanimation="flyRight" gegen flyLeft austauscht.

Das Script enthält noch wesentlich mehr effekte, ich schreibe dazu mal ein ausführliches Tutorial wie man welchen effekt erzielt und nehme das Script dann mal richtig auseinander.

Ich hoffe dir is damit erst einmal geholfen.

Beste Grüße,
Klon


----------



## Matrixx (2. April 2001)

*Thx*

Danke, das hilf mir weiter und wenn du dazu ein tutorial schreibst (wie du sagst) noch mehr. 

Ich bin grade dabei selber java zu lernen,hab mir ein buch gekauft, allerdings sind noch ca. 300 seiten zu lesen, ich glaube ich werde meinen spaß haben!

Danke nochmal,man liest sich!


----------



## Montz (2. April 2001)

*?*

java oder javascript buch?


----------



## Matrixx (2. April 2001)

*??*

ich verstehe nich ganz was du meinst


----------



## Montz (3. April 2001)

*mhm*

ein buch über <b>java</b> oder ein buch über <b>javascript</b>???


----------



## Klon (3. April 2001)

Es ist ein Unterschied ob du dir ein Buch zu Java oder zu JavaScript geholt hast da das eine zum Programmieren von Anwendungen mit GUI's hauptsächlich ist, und das andere, JavaScript, eine HTML embeded scripting sprache is.

Nich das du ein Buch liest das dir eigentlich gar net weiterhilft


----------



## Matrixx (3. April 2001)

*re*

es geht um Javascript, da ich nur vorhabe meine HP besser zu geastalten ist java überflüssig


----------



## Tucker (31. Mai 2004)

Ist es beim <marquee> Befehl auch möglich, die Schrift stoppen zu lassen, sobald man sie mit der Maus hovert?


----------



## ByeBye 46085 (31. Mai 2004)

@Philipp Kuhlemann: könntest du solche Beispiele nicht bei Tutorials_de Hosten. Dein Link ist nicht mehr ereichbar und für Leute die Einfach gerne aus neugirde das Forum durchstöbern ist es nicht mehr nachvollziehbar.

g chief


----------



## Swishell (31. Mai 2004)

ich glaub das ganze geht auch mit dem <marquee> tag.



```
<marquee scrollamount="" scrolldelay="" direction="" behaviour="slide">
```


... der text fährt dann von links oder rechts (bleibt dem programmierer überlassen) herein und bleibt am anderen bildschirmrand stehen.


----------



## Tucker (31. Mai 2004)

Nee, der soll ja so lange durchlaufen, bis ich die Maus drüber lege, also den Text hovere.


----------



## Swishell (1. Juni 2004)

Probiers mal mit dem:


```
<marquee srcollamount="1" scrolldelay="1"  bgcolor="#ffffff" onmouseover="this.stop();" onmouseout="this.start();">
```


----------



## Tucker (1. Juni 2004)

Hm, sitze grad in der Schule und hab es noch nicht ausprobiert, aber wenn ich diesen Code sehe, dann kommt mir der Gedanke, dass der Parameter mit onmouseout bewirkt, dass, wenn ich die Maus runter nehme, der Text von vorne neu los läuft und nicht wie erwünscht an der Stelle weiter läuft, wo er gestoppt hat.


----------



## Swishell (1. Juni 2004)

dann probier das ganze lieber mal zuhause aus ! ;-)


----------

